# Chicken Noodle Soup - Fresh Herbs?



## Mylegsbig

Hey there guys i make a very basic but delicious chicken noodle soup making my own stock with 3 lbs of bone in skin on chicken breasts simmering it until done, throwing in celery , onions, carrots, etc, straining, then adding egg noodles salt pepper chicken boullion granules carrots celery and diced chicken breast


simple stuff

question is, id like to add an extra dimension to it

i'd like to throw in some chopped fresh herbs on top when i'm done

what herbs would go with this recipe?

Sage?  Thyme?    I dont think i want to use oregano or basil.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.  Never used Fresh Sage before curious as to how it tastes.


----------



## Andy M.

Either sage or thyme would work well.  Actually, just about any herb or spice you like.


----------



## Erik

Fresh Sage is fantastic!!!


----------



## buckytom

for me, traditionally, the only herb that goes into chicken soup is fresh parsley.

one time, a house guest went out to my herb garden when making chicken soup for us, and didn't know the different types of parsley i was growing so she threw in some of _both_ kinds.
since i only grow flat leaf parsley, i didn't understand what she meant when describing that to me. then i realized that she put in cilantro.
it was a strangely good twist on the classic, so now i put in 1/2 parsley, 1/2 cilantro.


----------



## GB

Like BT there is only one herb that goes into my chicken soup, but it is an absolute must. that one herb would be fresh dill. Any good Jewish mother (or grandmother) worth her maztoh balls will tell you that dill is a natural for chicken soup. some foods just work so well together. Chicken soup and dill is one of those!


----------



## nellyp

My wife is cooking chicken noodle soup at the momment and she will put lemon grass and Kaffir lime leaves in it, and it will be delicious. We will also add some chilli powder sugar and fresh chillies in vinegar to taste.
 This is noodle soup Thai style and will give a whole new dimension to your noodle soup.


----------



## buckytom

welcome nellyp.

hey everyone, new guy!!!! new guy!!!!! 

that sounds really good, btw. the vinegar sounds interesting. i'll have to try that sometime. when i make a thai style soup, i like to add shiitakes, and finish it with some fresh chopped scallions gently floated on top.


----------



## jennyema

Big

This is where cooking gets really fun because you can put anything in it that YOU like!

I usually only use parsely and garlic but you can use anything that your creative mind/palate wants to.

The only advice I would give is that if you want to taste the chickeny goodness, don't overpower it with strong herbs and don't use too many herbs/spices so that they compete or clash with each other.

PS  nelly's asian idea is also quite delish ...


----------



## GB

jennyema said:
			
		

> PS  nelly's asian idea is also quite delish ...


I couldn't agree more. I would through a little cilantro in also, but that is just me


----------



## CharlieD

I hate most of the herbs, but it's just me. I would add parsley and dill, I find them the best for chicken soup. Oh, yeah, and for chicken soup sake don't use brest anymore it's a waste of the best piece of meat. Use dark meat, you know leg quarters.


----------



## Mylegsbig

Thanks for all the wonderful ideas!

Charlie, i do not eat dark meat.  Since im leaving the skin and the bone on in the broth the soup still has a tremdenous flavor.


----------



## Gerrycooks

I use parsley and thyme when cooking the broth. I like to add a splash of seasoned wine vinegar to my dish( white wine vinegar with red chilies and salt and onion. We have been living on soup this winter because it is so cold.


----------



## Walt Bulander

I make stock using chicken leg quarters and, sometimes turkey wings for extra richness. Pre roasting the meat and veg. at 425 degrees until browned adds an extra element of flavor also. 
You can rescue the meat after an hour and a half, but simmer the bones for several hours more.

Fresh dill is wonderful in chicken soup! If you use dried, don't use as much.
Try tarragon, but be careful of how much
Parsley is good, and pretty safe as to amounts.
Taste, taste, taste!!!

Good luck.


----------



## Piccolina

(Taking Bucky's great cue...) A 2nd new guy has joined this thread! A big welcome to you both, Nelly and Walt Bulander.

Walt, you beat me in mentioning a herb that I quite like in chken soup, tarragon. It does alter the flavour a bit, but I love it, especially if you've used shallots in place of onions in your soup. (Come to think of it those flavours remind me a tad of bernaise sauce ).

Chicken soup made with some cilantro (fresh coriander leaves) and served with a small handful of lightly toasted cashews or peanuts on top is also something I think is sensational.


----------



## mish

How about a bit of lemon juice or celery seed or lemon pepper or paprika or rosemary - garlic and onions. Depends on the flavors you like. Adjust salt and pepper, to taste as you go. Another flavor dimension could be adding dumplings (in place of a noodle). This recipe caught my eye:

*Chicken Stew with Buttermilk-Walnut Dumplings*

1/2 cup flour
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon ground pepper
1/2 teaspoon sweet paprika
1 chicken (3 1/2 to 4 pounds), cut into 8 pieces
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 onion, halved and sliced
4 cups chicken stock
3/4 pound small red potatoes, halved
12 baby carrots, peeled
1/2 cup thinly sliced celery

*Buttermilk-Walnut Dumplings:*
1/2 cup Sliced Walnuts
2 cups flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground pepper
2 tablespoons solid vegetable shortening
1/4 cup chopped green onion
1 cup buttermilk
1 package (10 ounces) frozen peas
3 tablespoons chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme

To make the stew: In a paper bag, mix flour, 1 teaspoon of the salt, pepper, and paprika. Add chicken to bag, 1 or 2 pieces at a time, and shake until well coated. Shake off excess flour.

In a Dutch oven, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add chicken, in batches if needed to prevent crowding. Cook, turning once or twice, until browned on all sides, about 10 minutes. Remove chicken and set aside. Reduce heat to medium. Add onion to pot and cook, stirring occasionally, until softened, 5 to 7 minutes. Discard any fat left in pot. Add the remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt, stock, potatoes, carrots, and celery. 

Bring to a boil over high heat, scraping up any brown bits from the bottom. Return chicken to pot and bring to a boil. Immediately reduce heat to low, cover, and cook until chicken is just white throughout out, about 20 minutes. 

Meanwhile, make the dumplings: Preheat oven to 350°. 

Spread walnuts on a baking sheet or in a shallow pan. Bake, stirring once or twice, until lightly browned and fragrant, 5 to 10 minutes. Let cool.

In a medium bowl, gently whisk together flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and pepper. With a pastry blender or 2 knives, cut in shortening until it is the size of small peas. Stir in walnuts and green onions. Make a well in the center, pour in the buttermilk, and stir just until dough comes together. 

To cook the dumplings: Skim off any fat from the top of the stew. Stir in peas, parsley, and thyme. Increase heat to medium and bring to a simmer. For each dumpling, dip a large spoon into the simmering liquid, then use spoon to scoop out about 1/4 cup of dough. 

Gently drop the dough onto the top of the stew, preferably over a piece of chicken. Repeat with remaining dough (you should have about 12 dumplings). Cover pan tightly and reduce heat to low. Cook, without lifting the cover, until dumplings are puffed, firm to the touch, and cooked through, about 20 minutes. Serve immediately.

Serves 4 to 6


----------



## Constance

I like to add a good hand of chopped fresh Italian Parsley. It really perks up the flavor. Also, a few chopped scallion tops add a lot of flavor.

You don't want to get too heavy with the spices, or you'll over-power the delicate flavor of the chicken.


----------



## CharlieD

Speaking of herbs, how come fresh parsley is always available, but dill is in the most of the stores only during short period of time in the summer?


----------

